# Canada's hidden Arctic lakes might give clues to icy moons



## Brian G Turner (Apr 12, 2018)

Some small lakes discovered under Canada's ice sheet might give clues to at least some ecosystems that may have developed on Jupiter's moons: Europa-like lakes found in Canada

Although Europa is mentioned, if we're talking shallow saline lakes then Callisto might be the better example.


----------

